

Zynga Gives All Employees New Stock Awards To Keep Them From Fleeing - vexxt
http://www.businessinsider.com/zynga-gives-all-employees-new-stock-awards-to-keep-them-from-fleeing-2012-8?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+businessinsider+%28Business+Insider%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
Piskvorrr
I wonder if they're planning on pulling this again. After all, it's only been
what, several months? [http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57322150-17/zynga-to-
emplo...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57322150-17/zynga-to-employees-
give-back-our-stock-or-youll-be-fired/)

------
danielweber
Is this a distribution from existing stock that the company holds, or did they
dilute to generate it?

------
stephengillie
"Sad that you've got a bunch of almost-worthless paper? Here, take more!"

~~~
vexxt
Easy come, easy go.

